# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  Bozicnica i dar za dijete

## mirnic

Zanima me da li ostavarujem pravo na bozicnicu i dar za dijete ako sam na porodiljnom, a prije toga sam bila na odrzavanju trudnoce,tako da u 2007 nisam uopce radila.

----------


## božana

naravno, i jedno i drugo, to što si na porodiljnom ne znači da nisi više u radnom odnosu. koliko ćeš dobit to ovisi gdje radiš!

----------


## filip

da,ali ako tako pise u kolektivnom ugovoru....meni nista ne javljaju za bozicnicu..

----------


## mina

Ja mislim da bi trebala dobiti.
Mene 4 Božića nije bilo   :Grin:  , a svaki put su me uredno zvali i dali isto ko i drugima (privatna firma, u državnoj bi trebalo biti još lakše doći do svoga)

----------


## mirnic

Inace imamo pravo po kolektivnom na bozicnicu i dar za dijete, nego je nastao spor oko prava na godisnji i regres i onda se povuklo i pitanje bozicnice i dara za dijete, pa sam pitala da se osiguram informacijama ak budu pravili problem oko toga.

----------


## @n@

Ne znam u kakvoj firmi radiš, no u malim d.o.o-ima je stvar ugovora hoćeš li dobiti Božićnicu ili ne, a dogovora poslodavca i tebe ili poslodavaca, ako ih je više, da li će dijeliti i dar za dijete.

Mi dajemo i dar za dijete i Božićnicu, a bez obzira jesi li na rodiljnom, čuvanju trudnoće ili jednostavno radiš - dok imaš valjani Ugovor o radu posjeduješ također i sva prava i obveze iz istoga.

----------


## božana

regres je naknada koja se koristi uz godišnji odmor a obzirom da nisi radila ove godine nisi ga ni koristila i nemaš pravo na regres, božićnica i dar za dijete su drugačija kategorija i sigurno imaš pravo pogotovo ako ti to piše u kolektivnom!

----------


## Fairy

Ja ne dobivam niti božićnicu, a kamoli dar za dijete. Poslodavac kaže da moram raditi 6 mj. u toj godini da bi mogla dobiti božićnicu.   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## @n@

Fairy, to je apsolutno netočno! Ako božičnicu dobiju ostali zaposlenici u tvojoj firmi, onda je MORAŠ dobiti i ti. 
Mislim da tvoj poslodavac nije dobro proučio zakone, pokušaj ga upoznati s istima. Ali prije toga, naravno, provjeri da li i što piše u tvom Ugovoru o radu...

----------


## Tsumami

Ne slažem se uopće s mišljenjem da bismo trebale dobivati božićnice i darove za djecu ako u godini u kojoj se daju nismo radile. Božićnica i dar za djecu *nisu obveza* poslodavca, osim ako ih kao takve nije preuzeo kolektivnim ugovorom ili drugim izvorom. Ako u kolektivnom ugovoru, ili ugovoru o radu, ili pravilniku o radu, postoji dogovor da poslodavac isplaćuje božićnicu/dar za dijete radniku koji je u toj godini radio najmanje x vremena, onda radnik koji u toj godini nije radio taj kvantum vremena nema pravo na predmetne dodatke i amen. I ne vidim tu baš ništa sporno. Dapače, ja bih svakom poslodavcu savjetovala da se dogovori upravo tako. To sve zato jer se i božižnica i dar za dijete shvaća doslovce kao *dar* kojeg poslodavac daje radnicima, a isplaćuje ga iz vrijednosti stvorene neposrednim *radom*, rintanjem, grbačenjem itd. Dakle, dokle god smo na porodiljnom ne radimo pa stoga niti ne ostvarujemo pravo na plodove neposrednog rada. Božićnica i dar za djecu su gluposti i izmišljotine hrvatskog gerilskog tajkunizma. U razvijenim demokracijama *ugovara* se 13. plaća, udio u dobiti i sl. Mi ćemo još 100 godina čekati božićnice, darove za djecu i dr. razne milosnice poslodavaca dok ne dođemo do 13. plaće. A svakom radniku bih savjetovala da se unaprijed, kod sklapanja ugovora, dogovori za 13. plaću ili sličan dodatak plaći. A ne da čekamo 'darove'.

----------


## Tsumami

> Fairy, to je apsolutno netočno! Ako božičnicu dobiju ostali zaposlenici u tvojoj firmi, onda je MORAŠ dobiti i ti. 
> Mislim da tvoj poslodavac nije dobro proučio zakone, pokušaj ga upoznati s istima. Ali prije toga, naravno, provjeri da li i što piše u tvom Ugovoru o radu...


@n@, o kojim se to 'zakonima' radi?

----------


## Rene2

> Inace imamo pravo po kolektivnom na bozicnicu i dar za dijete, nego je nastao spor oko prava na godisnji i regres i onda se povuklo i pitanje bozicnice i dara za dijete, pa sam pitala da se osiguram informacijama ak budu pravili problem oko toga.


Pouzdano znam da imaš pravo i na božićnicu i na dar za dijete, jer radiš u znanosti (pod istim smo ministarstvom).
Kolegica je prošle godine mijenjala osobu na porodiljnom, i ta osoba se vratila na posao netom prije Božića. Kolegica koja je mijenjala nije dobila ni božićnicu, ni dar za dijete, nego je to dobila osoba koja je bila na porodiljnom.
Na regres nemaš pravo, jer nisi koristila GO.
Ali Božićnica i dar za dijete, nemaju s tim veze.

----------


## @n@

Tsumami, ne znam o kojem se zakonu, odnosno pravilniku radi, to bih trebala provjeriti sa svojim računovodstvom. Ako te baš jako zanima javit ću ti naknadno.

Sve što sam ja napisala odnosi se na doo, govorim iz perspektive poslodavca u firmi od 10 zaposlenih.
Ja u Ugovore o radu nisam stavljala stavku božićnice ni dara za dijete, no smatram da je vrlo lijepa gesta zaposleniku i kolegi s kojim u krajnjoj liniji dijeliš većinu dana pomoći u tim nekim posebnijim situacijama.
To što se ti ne slažeš: "s mišljenjem da bismo trebale dobivati božićnice i darove za djecu ako u godini u kojoj se daju nismo radile" je tvoje apsolutno pravo, a ja samo moram dodati da je možda dobro da nisi poslodavac.   :Wink:  
Takav stav naprosto nije human, jer ako je žena radila 5 ili 10 godina prije negoli je otišla na rodiljni (pa neka je radila i puno manje, ako si ti kao poslodavac njome zadovoljna), meni je apsolutno normalno dati toj ženi i dar za dijete (ili muškarcu koji je dobio dijete) i božićnicu.

----------


## Minnie

@n@, provjerili smo u TEB-u (moja firma), mala firma koja nije obvezna držati se niti  jednog kolektivnog, i koja nema pravilnik o radu kojim se obavezala na božićnicu za sve radnike koji su u radnom odnosu, nije obavezna božićnicu isplatiti radnicama na bolovanju ili na rodiljnom dopustu (sve je na volji poslodavca), pogledaj i ovdje, a spominje se to i na našem portalu:

http://www.moj-posao.net/jseeker_law...&entityId=Q258

Ne radi se o tome da li je nešto humano ili ne, stvar je u tome da rodilja u maloj firmi ne može prisiliti poslodavca da joj isplati božićnicu (ako je on isplati drugim, radno aktivnim radnicima).

----------


## @n@

Ja pišem samo ono što su meni rekli u mom računovodstvu. Ništa više, ništa manje.

----------


## Tsumami

> Takav stav naprosto nije human, jer ako je žena radila 5 ili 10 godina prije negoli je otišla na rodiljni (pa neka je radila i puno manje, ako si ti kao poslodavac njome zadovoljna), meni je apsolutno normalno dati toj ženi i dar za dijete (ili muškarcu koji je dobio dijete) i božićnicu.


Ne smatram da to ima veze s humanosti. Žena koja je radila 5 ili 10 godina i ostvarivala pravo na božićnicu i dar za dijete u godinama u kojima je radila je upravo time i konzumirala svoje pravo na takvu božićnicu i dar, i to upravo u tim godinama. U godini u kojoj ne radimo ne ostvarujemo prava na takve stvari, jednako kao što ne ostvarujemo pravo niti na plaću. Teret naših naknada ne snosi poslodavac, već HZZO, kao osiguravajuća kuća u kojoj smo obvezno osigurani. 

Ah, to pravo! Društvena je znanost, što znači da možemo raspravljati koliko hoćemo, imati mišljenja koliko hoćemo, i iznijeti ih u ovakvoj raspravi. Baš mi je to lijepo! Daj zamisli da je to matematika. Pa ne može 1+1 biti 4 pa da ne znam koliko tvrdo zastupaš taj stav   :Laughing:  . Pozdrav.

----------


## mirnic

Tsumami, ali ni 1+1 ne moraju biti 2. zar ne rene2 8)

----------


## Tsumami

Znam za to,   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  zato sam i stavila '4', čisto zbog primjera. Htjela sam zapravo reći da volim tu društvenu znanost zbog toga jer ništa nije crno bijelo, dok u matematici npr. vrijede prilično čvrsti principi i ništa od rasprave.

----------


## Tsumami

Curke, evo ukratko, osjećam da sam ostala dužna pojašnjenje: u Zakonu o radu odredbe o božićnici/daru za djecu nema - dakle, takav propis ne postoji. Takvo nešto dogovara se ugovorom o radu, pravilnikom o radu ili kolektivnim ugovorom. Kako za svaku struku/sektor u pravilu može postojati posebni kolektivni ugovor, tako se ne može generalno reći da netko sasvim sigurno ostvaruje pravo na božićnicu ili nešto drugo. To ovisi o tome gdje radiš i što si potpisao.

----------


## mirnic

Ja pogledala kolektivni ugovor i pise da svaki zaposlenik ostvaruje pravo na dar za dijete i bozicnicu, nema nikakvih uvjeta tipa treba raditi toliko ili toliko, ne pise nist posebno za slucajeve na bolovanju...dakle ak sam jos zaposlenik(a mislim da jesam ak nisam dobila nogu da neznam) imam pravo na oboje.

----------


## Tiwi

*Mirnic* sve si rekla - svatko dakle treba provjeriti ili kolektivni ili svoj ugovor o radu. 

No *Minnie* je to zaista jednostavno objasnila. Ovo pravo na darove zaista ovisi o svakoj firmi posebno. 
JA recimo radim u malom priv. d.o.o. s 10ak zapooslenih. Božićnicu nisam dobila kad sam bila na porodiljnom. Sad sam na komplikacijama i sigurna sam da ni sad neću dobiti. 

Što se stava prema "darovima" tiče, slažem se s *Tsumami* jer bih radije 13. plaću. Ionako to sve zaradimo svojim radom.

----------


## Vivica

Mirnic, i ja bih rekla da imaš pravo. Pogotovo jer to piše u kolektivnom ugovoru kako si navela. Kod nas u firmi svi dobe božićnicu, a dar za dijete oni čija su djeca zdravstveno osigurana preko njih. A pogotovo radnice na čuvanju trudnoće i na porodiljnom dopustu ne bi trebalo diskriminirati.

----------


## filip

evo meni bas kolegica javia danas da cemo mi trudnice dobiti bozicnicu,zivi bili pa vidjeli...

----------


## njumi

Ja isto radim u privatnoj firmi, i božićnica ovisi isključivo o volji poslodavca (u ugovoru nema nikakva stavka o tome). Nije se još desilo da je nije dao, al vrijeme davanja (nekad i na sam Badnjak) i iznos (od 300-1000 kn) je svake godine različit.

Nijedna cura koja je bila na porodiljnom nije dobila božićnicu. Niti cure koje su počele raditi u tekućoj godini nisu dobile puni iznos.
Šta još.... :? 

Da, darovi za djecu - isto volja poslodavca (nekad da, nekad ne), i to nikad u novčanom iznosu.

 :/

----------


## @n@

Ja provjerila u računovodstvu i da, točno je da ne postoji nikakav propis ili zakon o (ne)davanju božićnice, dara za dijete i sl.

Iako, meni osobno i dalje nije u redu nekim zaposlenicima dati, a nekima ne... ako ništa drugo, nadam se da mojim kolegama to nešto znači.  :D 

Kod nas nema 13. plaće, ali zato ima regres 2.000,00 kn, božićnica 2.000,00 kn i dar za dijete (bez obzira da li samo jedan ili oba roditelja rade kod nas, a nedavno je bio slučaj da rade oba, pa dobije svaki) 3.200,00 kn.

----------


## LIMA

Jedno pitanje: mislim da je netko negdje spomenuo (ali ne znam gdje) u svezi dara za djecu, da oba roditelja zaposlena u školi imaju pravo na dar za dijete, je li to točno?

----------


## @n@

Misliš: zaposlena u istoj školi?
Ja vjerujem da da, jer je to nedavno bio slučaj u našoj firmi i dar su dobila oba roditelja u punim iznosima.

----------


## Rene2

Ovo za oba roditelja još nije definirano, ali najavljuju.
Za sada novce dobiva roditelj preko kojeg su djeca osigurana.

----------


## spock

> Ovo za oba roditelja još nije definirano, ali najavljuju.
> Za sada novce dobiva roditelj preko kojeg su djeca osigurana.


Točno. Osim ako sama firma odredi drugačije za svoje zaposlenike, kao kod @ne i u firmi gdje ja radim (srećom).

----------


## anjica

> Jedno pitanje: mislim da je netko negdje spomenuo (ali ne znam gdje) u svezi dara za djecu, da oba roditelja zaposlena u školi imaju pravo na dar za dijete, je li to točno?


na  ovom topicu se govorilo o tome

----------


## LIMA

Hvala anjica, da, to je taj topic! Evo kopiram sa stranica sindikata, iz Kolektivnog ugovora:



> 1. *Svakom zaposleniku* roditelju djeteta mlađeg od 15 godina i koje je navršilo 15 godina u
> tekućoj godini u kojoj se isplaćuje dar, pripada pravo na dar u prigodi dana Sv. Nikole.


 Dakle, valjda je to to, jedino ne znam koliko će isplaćivati. Inače, naša računovotkinja za te stvari sazna tek kad ja iskopam i žalim se, tako da sve dobijem s bar mjesec dana zakašnjenja...

----------


## mirnic

Lima,to nam je promjena u kolektivnom ugovoru i oboje cete dobiti dar za dijete i iznosi 500kn. i

----------


## puntica

kad se isplaćuje dar za dijete (u školama, npr.) i koje papire moram predati (rodni list ili...). bilo bi mi logično da ne moram ništa nositi jer sam na porodiljnom...valjda onda znaju da imam dijete   :Grin:

----------


## ana.m

Ja sam oba puta dobila i jedno i drugo.

----------


## božana

> kad se isplaćuje dar za dijete (u školama, npr.) i koje papire moram predati (rodni list ili...). bilo bi mi logično da ne moram ništa nositi jer sam na porodiljnom...valjda onda znaju da imam dijete


trebali bi znati, koliko ja znam nikoga ne traže dokaz (ako netko ima drugačije iskustvo u školi će ti napisati).
isplate su već krenule ovaj tjedan pa sve do Sv. Nikole, neoporezivo 600 kn po djetetu.
najbolje nazovi svoje računovodstvo pa provjeri.

----------


## vlatka5

kada se isplaćuje dar za djete uz tu odluku poslodavac u svoju evidenciju prilaže rodni list-kopiju.jednom dani rodni list vrijedi za sve godine.tako zahtjeva porezni nadzor a sad kako je u državnoj službi neznam.ovo vrijedi za poduzeća.

----------


## Willow

meni danas sjela božićnica a i dar za dijete (to sam skroz zaboravila da imam pravo)  :D  :D  :D

----------


## LIMA

Pitala sam u računovodstvu za dar za djecu, kažu 500 kn, stići će najvjerojatnije s plaćom. Tko to dobiva 600 kn?

----------


## Ibili

Državna uprava daje 600 kn.

----------


## Ibili

Živim u zabludi, 500 kn je nikolica. Ispričavam se.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mg1975

Dar za dijete se može isplatiti u iznosu do *600,00 kn neoporezivo* (sve iznad toga podliježe oporezivanju), bez obzira da li je firma privatna ili državna.

----------


## Hobita

> Pitala sam u računovodstvu za dar za djecu, kažu 500 kn, stići će najvjerojatnije s plaćom. Tko to dobiva 600 kn?


Npr. zaposlenici gradskih ustanova (ZG).

----------


## Rene2

profesori, učitelji...

Imam kolege 2 bračna para s dvoje/četvero djece.

I supruge i supruzi su dobili prošle godine svaki po 600kn za svako dijete. Plus svaki svoju božićnicu i ovima sa 4 djece se skupilo toga 7300kn u jednoj obitelji.  :D  Baš mi je drago zbog njih.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> Kod nas nema 13. plaće, ali zato ima regres 2.000,00 kn, božićnica 2.000,00 kn i dar za dijete (bez obzira da li samo jedan ili oba roditelja rade kod nas, a nedavno je bio slučaj da rade oba, pa dobije svaki) *3.200,00* kn.


dar za dijete 3200?
oš me zaposliti?  :Grin:

----------


## Mima

:shock: woow1 I u mojoj novoj firmi dobije se za moje kriterije pozamašan dar za dijete (i to bez obzira je li prijavljeno na tebe), ali opet niti približno ovoliko ..

----------


## LIMA

> profesori, učitelji...
> 
> Imam kolege 2 bračna para s dvoje/četvero djece.
> 
> I supruge i supruzi su dobili prošle godine svaki po 600kn za svako dijete. Plus svaki svoju božićnicu i ovima sa 4 djece se skupilo toga 7300kn u jednoj obitelji.  :D  Baš mi je drago zbog njih.


Jesi li sigurna? MM i ja smo učitelji pa smo lani dobili (čini mi se) po 500 kn, a tako ćemo i ove.

Ovo me podsjetilo na jednu moju kolegicu koja ima petero djece. Uvijek joj svi zavide kada treba dobiti dar za Sv. Nikolu, ali ostali dio godine se nitko ne bi s njom mijenjao   :Laughing:

----------


## anjica

ja sam dobila dar za dijete 500 kn prije par dana (škola)

----------


## mim

> @n@ prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Kod nas nema 13. plaće, ali zato ima regres 2.000,00 kn, božićnica 2.000,00 kn i dar za dijete (bez obzira da li samo jedan ili oba roditelja rade kod nas, a nedavno je bio slučaj da rade oba, pa dobije svaki) *3.200,00* kn.
> 
> 
> dar za dijete 3200?
> oš me zaposliti?


I meni je prvo palo na pamet da to pitam   :Grin:   . 

@n@, bilježim se sa štovanjem   :Saint:

----------


## laura29

Do kojega datuma dijete treba biti rođeno u tekućoj godini da bi imalo pravo na dar? (isplata dara u školi)

Konkretno, primjerice, ako se dijete rodi 20.12.2008. ima li pravo na dar (znači, naknadna uplata) ili će prvi dar dobiti sljedeće godine u prosincu?

----------


## Loryblue

> ja sam dobila dar za dijete 500 kn prije par dana (škola)


i ja sam dobila isto toliko s ovomjesečnom plaćom.
ali me zanima kad će nama koji smo na državnim jaslama isplaćivat božićnicu i je li iznosi 1 250 (je li za svih ista)?

----------


## anjica

*Loryblue* ne da nema bozicnice nego nema jos niti place
tako da ja bozicnicu ne ocekujem prije Bozica

----------


## Ibili

> Do kojega datuma dijete treba biti rođeno u tekućoj godini da bi imalo pravo na dar? (isplata dara u školi)
> 
> Konkretno, primjerice, ako se dijete rodi 20.12.2008. ima li pravo na dar (znači, naknadna uplata) ili će prvi dar dobiti sljedeće godine u prosincu?


u našem kolektivnom za državne službe piše da djeca rođena *do* 6. prosinca imaju pravo na nikolicu.
do sada djeca nisu smjela navršiti  15 godina a ove godine u kolektivnom piše da i djeca koja su navršila 15 imaju pravo (ali ne i starija)

----------


## laura29

*Ibili,* hvala na odgovoru. 
Zbunilo me malo jer u tvrtki MM djeca rođena do 31.12. imaju pravo na dar (samo što se taj dar naknadno uplaćuje).

----------


## božana

dobro tumače kod TM, sva djeca koja su do 31.12. tekuće godine napunila 15 g imaju pravo na dar.

----------


## božana

loryblue ako vam je regres bio 1250 onda toliko ostaje i za božićnicu jer je ukupno neoporezivo 2500.

----------


## sonata

> anjica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja sam dobila dar za dijete 500 kn prije par dana (škola)
> 
> 
> i ja sam dobila isto toliko s ovomjesečnom plaćom.
> ali me zanima kad će nama koji smo na državnim jaslama isplaćivat božićnicu i je li iznosi 1 250 (je li za svih ista)?


I ja sam dobila neki dan 500kn za dijete a bozicnica jos nije sjela. Valjda cu ju dobiti, radim u skoli ali sam na porodiljskom. A placa sjeda oko 20.-tog.

----------


## joseph

pozdrav!
molim vas odgovor:
na komplikacijama sam od 3.11., a na porodiljnom od 27.11.
radim u osnovnoj školi. imam li pravo na božićnicu?

----------


## puntica

> pozdrav!
> molim vas odgovor:
> na komplikacijama sam od 3.11., a na porodiljnom od 27.11.
> radim u osnovnoj školi. imam li pravo na božićnicu?


da  :D

----------


## joseph

> joseph prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> pozdrav!
> molim vas odgovor:
> na komplikacijama sam od 3.11., a na porodiljnom od 27.11.
> radim u osnovnoj školi. imam li pravo na božićnicu?
> 
> 
> da  :D


jupi  :D 

hvala puno!!!   :Smile:

----------


## Lili75

Treba li dijete biti prijavljeno na mene da dobijem dar za Sv.Nikolu ili je to nebitno? Suprug radi u privatnom sektoru. Hvala.

trenutno sam na porodiljnom ili sad po novom roditeljskom dopustu.

----------


## Lili75

e da ja sam u ministarstvu.

----------


## Amalthea

Ja dobivam, djeca prijavljena na MM. Također Ministarstvo

----------


## puntica

nema veze na koga je prijavljeno dijete.
važno je da je tvoje  8)

----------


## fjora

> Treba li dijete biti prijavljeno na mene da dobijem dar za Sv.Nikolu ili je to nebitno? Suprug radi u privatnom sektoru. Hvala.
> 
> trenutno sam na porodiljnom ili sad po novom roditeljskom dopustu.


to ti ovisi od firme do firme, u nekima je da dijete dobije dar bez obzira na koga je prijavljeno, a negdje samo ako je prijavljeno

----------


## malena beba

> nema veze na koga je prijavljeno dijete.
> važno je da je tvoje  8)


u nekim firmama je vazno. mm prije dvije god nije dobio dar za dijete jer su bila prijavljena na meni.

----------


## puntica

fjora i malena beba,
imate pravo, ali cure su pitale za ministarstva, a tamo zbilja nije bitno na koga je dijete prijavljeno   :Grin:

----------


## Lili75

hvala cure, evo provjerila kod svojih kako kaže *puntica* u državnim firmama prema zakonu nije bitno na koga je prijavljeno dijete, nego da je tvoje   :Wink:  

jupi-jeee dobit ćemo 500 kn ove godine za Nikolu  :D

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

kada će biti za novčeki za Nikolu?
lani smo dobili 5.12
je tko na proračunu već dobio nikolnicu?  :Grin:

----------


## hehić

Danas su sjeli novci. Inace sam u prosvjeti. Jupi!

----------


## -tajana-

MM danas dobio, državna firma.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

zdravstvo
nikolinica nula bodova
šipak dragi gledaoci  :Mad:

----------


## puntica

> zdravstvo
> nikolinica nula bodova
> šipak dragi gledaoci


još niste dobili ili ni nećete?

mi isto još nismo dobili (vis. školstvo)

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> aleksandra70vanja prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> zdravstvo
> nikolinica nula bodova
> šipak dragi gledaoci 
> 
> 
> još niste dobili ili ni nećete?
> ...


a ne znam
dobili još nismo
a dal ćemo?
ne vjerujem :/ 
da smo trebali dobiti dobili bi valjda prije nikole
ja se baš ne kužim, ali što ne bi trebalo biti isto za sve koji su na proračunu?

----------


## Janoccka

SŠ - dobili jučer dar za djecu. 
Isplata ovisi i o tome kada škola pošalje podatke.

----------


## puntica

> puntica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  aleksandra70vanja prvotno napisa
> ...


ne.
moj muž je u prosvjeti i sve uvijek dobije prije mene. 
 :Rolling Eyes:  
i plaću, i božićnicu, i dar za dijete...sve.
uopće ne kužim zašto ali tako je.

sjećam se jednog topica di smo nabrajale kome je stigao regres a kome nije (a svi na proračunu).razlika je bila i do 2 tjedna. neki su dobivali u komadu a neki u 2 dijela...

Bit će da to ovisi o ustanovi u kojoj radiš. oni dobiju novce iz proračuna pa ih raspodijele kad i kako stignu. valjda  :/ 

a dar za svetog nikolu smo prošle godine dobili u obliku bona u najsupljoj i najglupljoj trgovini u gradu   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

mi smo lani dobili 500kuma
mislila sam da samo privatne firme daju bonove
a proračunci da dobiju novčeke
očito da to ovisi o ravnatelju ustanove
a nije mi isto dal ću dobiti 500 kuna ili bon na 500 kuna
mada bolje i bon nego ovo što smo mi dobili  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## purple rain

> nema veze na koga je prijavljeno dijete.
> važno je da je tvoje  8)


kako kod koga.... moji su prijavljeni na mene... da su na muža ne bih dobila dar za djecu  :Sad:

----------


## Cubana

> zdravstvo
> nikolinica nula bodova
> šipak dragi gledaoci


Mi dobili. Po 500 kn.
Sve os'lo na rezije  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Mima

Meni je pred par dana smanjena plaća  :/   :Sad:  ali sam zato poklon za Sv. Nikolu dobila, i to priličnu sumu. Luda kuća.

I MM je dobilo novce za Sv. N. a on je na gradskom proračunu.

----------


## Bubica

u pravosudju jos nista  :Sad:

----------


## anjica

mm u osnovnoj skoli dobio u petak, a ja u srednjoj jos nista

----------


## Jolly

trenutno se osjećam tako jadno i trebam mišljenje ili iskustvo drugih, naime:

imam blizance i pravo na porodiljni od 3godine koji koristim. ove godine poslodavac mi ne da božićnicu ni dar za djete (prošle god. sam dobila), pozivajući se na zakon o porodiljnim naknadam, jer pravo na materijalna prava iz radnog odnosa imam samo do prve godine života djeteta. sad, jel se ko susreo s tim.
Također sam saznala da mi i radni staž ne ide, jer se ne uplaćuje mirovinsko.
Inače, Poslodavac je drž. uprava.

----------


## @n@

> ... jer pravo na materijalna prava iz radnog odnosa imam samo do prve godine života djeteta. sad, jel se ko susreo s tim.
> *Također sam saznala da mi i radni staž ne ide, jer se ne uplaćuje mirovinsko*.


 :shock:

----------


## Jolly

> Jolly prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ... jer pravo na materijalna prava iz radnog odnosa imam samo do prve godine života djeteta. sad, jel se ko susreo s tim.
> *Također sam saznala da mi i radni staž ne ide, jer se ne uplaćuje mirovinsko*.
> 
> 
>  :shock:


zvala sam sad mirovinsko, sve je u redu, plaćaju

----------


## niky88

imam jedno pitanje na porodiljnom sam bila do 12.11.2009 ali kako mi je on istekao odmah sam produžila sa komplikacijama...
pošto radim kod privatnika(prehrambeni dučani)..i sve paprie vodi šefica..kako mogu saznati dali imam pravo na božičnicu ,poklon za kikača....jer niko me ništa nije obavjestio....
a da ne pitam direkt njih....

----------


## mamma2

ja sam na porodiljnom i dobila sam i jedno i drugo  :D 
presretna sam, jer znam da nisam morala

----------


## puntica

> imam jedno pitanje na porodiljnom sam bila do 12.11.2009 ali kako mi je on istekao odmah sam produžila sa komplikacijama...
> pošto radim kod privatnika(prehrambeni dučani)..i sve paprie vodi šefica..kako mogu saznati dali imam pravo na božičnicu ,poklon za kikača....jer niko me ništa nije obavjestio....
> a da ne pitam direkt njih....


jel imate kolektivni ugovor? ako da, onda ćeš odgovor naći u njemu, ako ne, morat ćeš pitat direkt njih.
u principu, ako si na porodiljnom imaš pravo i na božićnicu i na dar za dijete, osim ako nije drugačije navedeno u kolektivnom ugovoru, ili ako šefovi ne odlučuju drugačije  :/ 

s obzirom na situaciju ove godine, pitanje je hoće li i ostali zaposlenici dobiti božićnice i darove?  :/

----------


## niky88

nemamo...ja kod  njih samo imam potpisan ugovor na određeno vrijeme....znam da su prošle godine dolazile kolegice da podignu poklon za sv nikolu..paket slatkiša...naravno tada nisam bila obavještrena o tome....nego sam saznala tek iduće godine....pa me tako nisu zvali niti ove godine a iskreno rečeno i zaboravila sam na taj paketić...

a ništa ove dane ovako moram odnjeti doznaku o komplikacijama pa ču nekak počet temu oko toga....hmmm....sam da mi nebudu rekli da kaj sam sa marsa pala....  :Laughing:

----------

